# Best dry kibble for tpoo?



## ICouldntThinkOfAName (May 16, 2013)

My top pick of hard food would be Royal Canin. It's what I use for my toy. It's what a majority of breeders feed their poodles, too. (it's also great for cats  )


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

The best kibble would be whatever they are willing to eat. You know what I mean once you get your tpoo. I hope you get a good eater one. Remember too that meal time is not necessarily equal to eating time. 

Here is the ones my dogs like: Proplan Sport 30/20, Acana, TOTW. Sprinkle with Stella Chewy Duck and Liver Biscotti.


----------



## TheMawz21 (May 16, 2013)

Royal canin is what I feed my toy poodle, easy to eat and she loves it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I also feed my tpoo Royal Canin suits her. Some of the toys find the other foods toonrich for them.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I feed grain free Fromm. All varieties.
Lula also gets raw in the mornings. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Our toy, Oreo, likes most of the grain free Acana flavors. She also used to like the Royal Canin. She is a picky eater and when she will eat raw, I will feed her that, usually the commercial frozen raw, instead of kibble, but she won't always eat the raw food.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I also feed royal canin. I had a serious diarrhea issue when I switched them to blue buffalo as I think it is too high in protein. They are back to eating royal canin poodle and all is well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

My toy poodle, Ruso, is a picky eater (my fault, probably); the kibble he likes best is Orijen (now he's still on the puppy version). I think that Orijen is available in the UK, and in my opinion is one of the best, if not the best, dry food in the market.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. I have not found the perfect food yet for my tpoos and just ordered a bag of Royal Canin Poodle. *TIP: Wag.com is currently offering a $5 off discount for Royal Canin products! *


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies 
I will definatley keep royal canon in mind as they sell it just down the road!
I will have a look for Orijen too! 
How much would you feed an average tpoo at one sitting? Thanks again!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Most people in Romania feed their dogs Royal Canin (well, except those that don't care about the brand and just go with what is cheaper) and most breeders recommend it.
However, Sophie (small miniature) didn't really like it, so we switched to Acana (Adult small breed) and she likes it somewhat better. Plus, the difference in price here is unnoticeable. I have read good things about Orijen, too, but i have been told that it may be too high in protein for some dogs.

As for the one-sitting feeding, Sophie eats all her kibble in one sitting, but really young puppies do best with 3 feedings. For her 6.6 pounds, she is supposed to be eating about 1.7 oz (or a bit less, but we'll switch her to Acana light and fit because she has put on some weight).

By the way, anybody know a good conversion from oz to tablespoon? I read somewhere that 1.7 should be about 3 tablespoon. Is it right? I don't have any other means of measurement.


----------



## wai_lai416 (May 26, 2013)

just wondering i'm going to be getting my tiny toy poodle this coming weekend.. i want to get everything ahead of time to prepare for my little girl.. and i'm looking at dry kibbles rite now.. what's the difference between the royal canin mini puppy and the mini indoor puppy?? and how big of a bag do i need to buy for a tiny toy? aprx how much are they gonna eat?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

On the pack it tells you how much to feed... That is normally per day... So if you feed your dog 3 times per day, you divide the feed by 3... or 2, if you feed twice per day...

They normally have a scale as to how much the dog weighs...


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Well for me royal Canin is NOT a good Food . It contains corn, Soy and flour... It is also expensive here.... I don't recommend this Food..No No ...


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Definitely get the small bags (4-6 lbs depending on brand); otherwise it will go bad or get stale before you finish it. They don't eat much... and watch them carefully, because they can also gain lose eccessive weight very fast.

Toypoodlelvr, what DO you feed?


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Definitely get the small bags (4-6 lbs depending on brand); otherwise it will go bad or get stale before you finish it. They don't eat much... and watch them carefully, because they can also gain lose eccessive weight very fast.
> 
> Toypoodlelvr, what DO you feed?


I feed acana, but Sorry I don't want To offend anyone, but for me royal Canin is NOT really a good Food ....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Look up 5-star rated dog food

Or do a search here in poodleforum, a lot of people have posted the link to the list 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I feed grain-free Natural Balance Alpha. The lamb, chicken, and rabbit recipe. They LOVE it. I buy the 12.5 lb bag and its $40 at petco. For 2 five month old poodles it lasts me between 1 month or 5.5 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I currently have Brody on Nature's Balance chicken and sweet potato. He's been doing well on it, except that it hasn't helped his foot licking. So, I'm going to try Taste of the Wild (whatever the fish flavor one is) to see if that works. Merrick's is another brand I like, though I haven't had Brody on it. (Local store doesn't carry the mid sized bags of Merrick for dogs, so I don't buy it.)


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin started on Royal Canin and had that until about 4 months when she developed a lot of dietary problems. Anyway, she is now back on "normal" food and we use James Wellbeloved which is wheat etc free. She is at present on a mix of wet and dry but gradually getting more dry than wet, as I'd like to wean her off the pouches. She's been on this for about 4 months now and seems to be doing well. 

Origen is available here as is Ziwi, both of which she liked but which didn't like her (ick!). Think they might have been too rich for her when she was younger. At 20 months and lots of hoovering up of revolting bits of stuff rooted out on walks (I DO try and stop her!!) her stomach seems to be toughening up a bit!!

Best to keep puppy on whatever the breeder is feeding them to start with, see how you go, and changed very gradually. Any good breeder will have a diet sheet and plan for you.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Toy poodlelvr. I agree with you except that upon switching my crew to blue buffalo (supposed to be great food) they suffered a month of diarrhea and vomiting before we figured out it was the blue buffalo. I went back to royal canin as they have eaten it for years with no problems and I have no intention of ever switching them again. Omar is 14 and has eaten royal canin for all of his years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd recommend Wellness Core, Acana Grain Free, Fromm Grain Free, or Taste of the Wild (it's grain free). 

I prefer to feed my dogs a grain free kibble. Right now, I'm feeding California Natural Salmon and Peas, b/c I have one with a sensitive stomach. 

No offense, but Royal Canin is full of grains and fillers. If you want to go with a grain inclusive, I'd go with Acana or Fromm.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I feed grain free also. But Lou didnt ajdust to just kibble, she got extremely constipated I feed her canned and kibble mixed now. A perfect measured ratio too, otherwise it doesnt work haha! Picky picky poodle!

She is on Blue Wilderness grain free duck and sometimes canned Evo 95% meat

She does real well on this.
I agree that each dog is different. But I would still try to pick a 4 or 5 star food.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

The best kibble is what suits your dog , you should feed the breeders choice until the pup has settled, to avoid problems. Just. Remember tpoo are tiny and sometimes cant take too rich or too much protein.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

3.5 stars and NO DIARRHEA is just fine with me. As soon as I got done transitioning to blue buffalo freedom grain free the issues started and then when I switched all to wilderness the issue was in full force. Apparently my poodles need a little grain. I switched them to make them healthier and almost killed the tiny ones with dehydration. Never again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> 3.5 stars and NO DIARRHEA is just fine with me. As soon as I got done transitioning to blue buffalo freedom grain free the issues started and then when I switched all to wilderness the issue was in full force. Apparently my poodles need a little grain. I switched them to make them healthier and almost killed the tiny ones with dehydration. Never again!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally understand... I've been trying to switch my cats to a better quality food, but the first 5 star brand I tried was difficult for my older cat to eat (the pieces were too tiny, hard for her to pick up since she is missing teeth). The second brand I purchased gave one cat diarrhea and the other cat ate some of it, but then refused any food at all! (We were only transitioning at that stage, they weren't even getting a full portion of it.) So, I panicked, cooked them chicken and rice for several days, then bought their old food again! 

I did just find a local pet store that has samples of just about every food they carry. I grabbed 2 samples of Taste of the Wild cat food to see if it will work for them. Brody got his very own bag of TOTW Pacific Stream. He'll eat anything and we needed a full sized bag, so that he can be on it long enough to see if it helps with his foot licking.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce has been on Science Diet, that's what the breeder ( I use that term VERY loosely) had her pups on. She seems to be OK with it. I don't think she "loves it" because she will go almost a day with out eating or eating very little, like a 1/4 cup! Anyway, a friend has her malteese (4lb.!!) on Blue Buffalo kibble so she gave me a cup or so to try with Luce. I gave her about 20 pieces with her regular food and she loved it!! Well, it didn't love her - she had a very loose stool, not quite diarrhea, but it wasn't pretty. I tried about 6 pieces with the same result, so I will hold off on BB for a while.


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Wow!
Thanks for all the replies - a lot of mixed views there! I'll look out for Origen amd Royal canin and Ziwi (I think it was!). I may sound a bit silly but what are the "stars" in dog food. I heard someone saying that you should go for at least 4 or 5 star, just wondering what that meant?!? 
Thankyou!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Luce. You had the same experience with blue buffalo that I did. Not sure how big your poodle is but I don't think little guys can tolerate the extra protein. My smallest ones got horrible diarrhea and the bigger kids had loose stools. Everybody was affected to an extent. The baby also was vomiting because the little **** eats poop so as soon as she ate the poop from blue buffalo it came back up. It was not a pretty sight to say the least!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

The stars are ratings given by dog food advisor based on their testing of ingredients etc. obviously better food is 5 star. As I found out just because its 5 star does not mean its better for every dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I also like to check out Whole Dog Journal - they have GREAT dog food reviews. I like their reviews because they don't rate them (1 to 5) but they ONLY include foods that pass their strict criteria and then review them as to their components so you can decide what works for you. So, if a food you are considering is not on their list (which is extensive) then it didn't pass. You can get an online subscription relatively inexpensively. There are so many new foods on the market too, it's hard to test them all. Good luck.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Toy poodlelvr. I agree with you except that upon switching my crew to blue buffalo (supposed to be great food) they suffered a month of diarrhea and vomiting before we figured out it was the blue buffalo. I went back to royal canin as they have eaten it for years with no problems and I have no intention of ever switching them again. Omar is 14 and has eaten royal canin for all of his years.
> 
> 
> I also think that just because a food is considered top of the line, etc., it does not mean it will work with your dog. Each dog is different, so unfortunately you have to go through a few trials. I tried about everything when I first got Sunny --- and ended up with something his breeder suggested as being close to what she fed him, and it's great. Others were a little rich for his system. We settled with kibble of Acana Regionals (grain free) and he gets premade raw (NV, Aunt Jeni's or S&C).
> ...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is what someone posted here on poodleforum a while back that helped me pick a 5 star dog food.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

